# dart room build...finishing up back wall



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

I am finally starting to make progress and work on my dart room again I have nearly completed the back mural. took me and my mother 4 days and nights to do up to this point. still lots to go.








I expect the back wall to be finished by tomorrow at the least. kristy


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

I like the mural. I painted one similar to that one in a house I use to live in. Took me 6 months to paint it. Kind of sucked moving. I'm looking forward to seeing your finished room.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks, i didnt paint it, however the effort put into it sure was alot, but i'm sure no comparison to your painted mural I'm dreading the one that needs to go on the outside of the room on the door and all. This one seemed nearly impossible. the piece that you see taped had us working on that one piece nearly 80 percent of the time. not cooperating lol. kristy


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks nice! How does it go on the wall?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

painted paste and a good wet sponge. and something to edge out the wrinkles and stretch it to fit. not recommended unless you have help I would have never been able to do it by myself, sure of it. kristy


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

kristy55303 said:


> thanks, i didnt paint it, however the effort put into it sure was alot, but i'm sure no comparison to your painted mural I'm dreading the one that needs to go on the outside of the room on the door and all. This one seemed nearly impossible. the piece that you see taped had us working on that one piece nearly 80 percent of the time. not cooperating lol. kristy


Yea I could see that it isn't a painting. Looks really nice though. I hope that the trouble piece finishes up ok for you. Things like that add a lot to a dart room.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

lol.  figured you knew that with my mom's help, (she has lots of interior decorating exp.) i'm sure we'll be able to get it. (atleast i have faith she will be able to help me)


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

SWEET!! Good Luck, knock it out. I know the feeling seems like everything takes forever to accomplish anything. You will appreciate your efforts later though!

Best wishes for a Merry Christmas
Fraser


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thank you you too and happy holidays! It will give a sense of accomplishment. i think every piece successfully pasted was a sense of accomplishment lol. It feels like it'll never be done. One step at a time much appreciated everyone kristy


mdsponge21236 said:


> SWEET!! Good Luck, knock it out. I know the feeling seems like everything takes forever to accomplish anything. You will appreciate your efforts later though!
> 
> Best wishes for a Merry Christmas
> Fraser


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Uuuggghh..Finally..I thought you would never get back into the mood..
Just kidding.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

lol.....shes in the mood! kristy


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, that is awesome!


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice!!! I can't wait until the final thing is done!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

The mural on the back wall is finished, well all except i need to add that last cover over the outlet. still need to paint inside walls of course and put up racks and the outside mural, but definately finally got the back mural done. sorry about the glare. here is a pic. kristy









oh, and its like a few minutes from x-mas here. so merry x-mas!


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Merry Christmas, and a hoppy new year to you as well.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks! kristy


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks bud. me neither kristy


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

looks awesome!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks guys....kristy


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

That's a sweet painting. I am setting up a frog room right now (not much,just two shelfs in a room thats clogged with big furniture which is a pain to move). Didn't know it was so much work. : P


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

moothefrog said:


> That's a sweet painting. I am setting up a frog room right now (not much,just two shelfs in a room thats clogged with big furniture which is a pain to move). Didn't know it was so much work. : P


oh not a painting, just a mural bud. paste on. but it was a HUGE pain in the rear end. yeah, i feel ya. lots of work for sure, kristy


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow....
I really like it !
Come do my room Now !!!
its a awesome scene...


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

your room looks great I had ma help me. I'm not sure i'd have the patience just called her whining to help me with the entrance wall...the real challenge is with the door. And with school and the baby coming....hoping it gets done rather shortly here. thanks tony, kristy

Edit: congrats on website. looks good, still need to get mine up soon here. that was fast


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

The room looks GREAT!!! when are you getting the frogs in there?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks the frogs will be moved from their previous room which is very cramped to the new room as soon as i paint the inside walls due to the fumes. I havent put the racks up in there yet as well, because i want some elbow room to paint. kristy


----------



## tangelo (Oct 20, 2007)

Any updates??? Your project gives me ideas when i have my own house one day...


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Not too much. I have moved a bunch of plants in...waiting for a large order of broms etc here next week. I will be finishing the mural on the outside i hope in febuary when my mom comes to help. She gets me motivated....much easier with help. I'm also putting in an order for misting etc here. its a lot of work i hope to finish soon. promise i will update. kristy


----------



## alivetheycried (Feb 22, 2012)

good luck onhaving thems


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

alivetheycried said:


> good luck onhaving thems


Why/how do you keep resurrecting all of these old threads? I have a feeling you're using the search and not looking at the dates and it's making me laugh!


----------

